# CBT - Negative automatic thoughts



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have been going to a CBT therapist for a month or so, i have gone with him like 6 sessions and one of the things he focus on are the negative automatic thoughts. 
I have been a bit stuck on this part since, like the name says, they are automatic and i can not change them mot of the time. 
I was wandering if anyone here has a technique or can share the way they are fighting these thoughts and how did you guys learn to change them. 
Thank you.


----------



## cookies (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are some tips that helped me.

The first thing to do is recognize when you are having the negative thoughts. Try to catch yourself every time (every single time) you have a negative thought but don't try to stop them.

Once you can reliably catch the negative thoughts then you can try to stop them. At first just try to stop them for a few seconds. The thoughts will come back very quickly so don't try to stop them permanently. Then lengthen the time you stop the thoughts from a few seconds to a few minutes.

To stop the thoughts try to think/do something else that requires a lot of brain power. I do math equations in my head, read stuff on the internet or play a video game.

If you are having a negative thought don't try to change the thought to a positive thought. Instead think about something else entirely.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

When you notice that one has happened say to yourself "I am having the thought that...I am ugly...I am boring...I can't be in social situations..." or whatever thought you have had


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Simply being aware of them is the most important thing. If you aren't aware that you are thinking negatively then you wont hanve any reason to change it. What kind of negative thoughts do you have? Carry a notepad around with you or install a notpad app on your phone if you have such a phone and take note of all the negative thoughts when you realise you are thinking them. That really is the first step; become self aware...


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

> To stop the thoughts try to think/do something else that requires a lot of brain power. I do math equations in my head, read stuff on the internet or play a video game.


I have to disagree with going internet or playing video games as a response to stop thinking about negative thoughts. I think that's really what most people here are already doing. It seems like it could condition you to have bad habits as a response.

Like others said the first thing is being aware of it. I think understanding why you are having these negative thoughts and how they originated helps too, allowing you to attack the root of the problem. Although a lot of CBT books say it is not necessary.

I have a few techniques:

My most common one is probably having a conversation with my negative side and trying to rationalize against it, making sure you are being logical, not positive. Although logical can be positive. I'd try different arguments and see which one "feels" right. Write all the negative thoughts out, then write a counter argument is what I like to do.

Another way is accepting the negative thought and letting that negative sucker come out hard. Then I will do something physical to immediately disprove it. Sometimes I will just accept the negative thoughts and tell myself it is normal to feel this way. I do have SA. I just have to realize it does not mean I am incapable.

Third way is simply cursing and telling yourself to stop, not letting the negative thoughts come out. "F other people, what do I think?" Or come up with your own general phrase. Most of my anxiety comes from trying to live up to other people's standards not mine, hence why I use that phrase.

For every success or new perspective, I have to make sure I reinforce it after. I think you will be surprised as you go on in life, even years from now, how many negative thoughts/behaviours you were unaware of. It is pretty easy to miss.


----------



## samuraimunki (Jun 2, 2013)

max87 said:


> I have been going to a CBT therapist for a month or so, i have gone with him like 6 sessions and one of the things he focus on are the negative automatic thoughts.
> I have been a bit stuck on this part since, like the name says, they are automatic and i can not change them mot of the time.
> I was wandering if anyone here has a technique or can share the way they are fighting these thoughts and how did you guys learn to change them.
> Thank you.


Hey, this sounds like a painful method that you are trying. You should check out the Linden method, it's extremely effective at resolving anxiety. www.helpwithanxiety.net


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

samuraimunki said:


> Hey, this sounds like a painful method that you are trying. You should check out the Linden method, it's extremely effective at resolving anxiety. www.helpwithanxiety.net


Well here is one persons thoughts on "The Linden Method"(if only you could hear the epic voice in my head as I write "The Linden Method")...

http://resonatingthoughts.wordpress.com/2012/02/15/linden_scam/


----------

